# John Owen on Christ as the mediator of a certain covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 17, 2020)

... We never imagined before that Christ hath been the mediator of an uncertain covenant, because there are no certain persons covenanted withal but such as may or may not fulfil the condition. We always thought that some had been separated before by God’s purpose from the rest of the perishing world, that Christ might lay down his life for his “friends,” for his “sheep,” for them that were “given him” of his Father. ...

For more, see John Owen on Christ as the mediator of a certain covenant.


----------

